# help! Chi losing hair in back



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello,
Has anyone been through this with their Chi? Is this only common for blue chis? The last time I have been to the vet they took skin scrape test samples and there was nothing wrong but I started noticing hair-loss on his lower back recently. He's still very active and playful like always...i don't get it.  Any advice would be helpful thanks :coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmm...i guess i'll be finding out from the vet on Saturday, let's hope I can still make it there after this horrible weather passes :|


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I dunno, good luck though! I hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks bailey! i wont be making it to the appointment though ;( mother nature is hating on me...haha  i guess i'll be waiting for another while until I get to know what's wrong with him...hopefully he wont go bald by then


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know ether. I really hope your boy well be ok.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks chico's mum  i hope so too


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I did some googling and found some answers. I hope it helps tell you go to the vet. 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070607181345AApdYhy
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080722203325AAfLsTc

OT To cheer you up a little I click on the not hatch egg in your sig more than ones.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks so much for your research! however i have done a good 3 hours worth last night on this forum itself looking at past entries but it looks like it can be anything. As for going through the uglies does it also include losing just a part of the head and back? it doesn't seem right. he doesn't get any pink spots and it's not hot here at all. Perhaps he does have sensitive skin, he started itching when we got him from the store and they sprayed something that made him smell really good. he scratches his back and head/face, licks his feet and nibbles on them. i'm hoping it's not fleas...not sure how it's possible because he has never step foot outside unless i was just carrying him and i'm not itchy at all :| oh and i did use 2 different oatmeal shampoos and when i used a groomax conditioner it seemed to have helped with the itching a bit but not the hair loss. thanks for the click on egg!


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I know there is something called blue doberman syndrome which is sometimes called blue dog disease..it is a Color Mutant Alopecia it can be hereditary passed through genes.. not sure if this helps. I knew a girl and her chihuahua looked like a lion he was a long coat but he only had hair around his neck/head, paws and end of his tail the rest of him felt like velvet


----------



## CaseyC (Nov 11, 2008)

I was told that dogs that lick their feet alot may have allergies. I used to have a Basset Hound that was very allergic and he licked his feet alot! Might be something to consider.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe yes i have considered all of those too...just it's too confusing to really know which is the cause...some say it can be stress as well. ah! i'll be waiting for 3 more days until i can finally see the vet. however i'm a little afraid because they may rule out the mutant anocepia because they rarely had a blue breed as a patient. thanks for the replies!


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope Dexter feels better poor baby


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks abbey'smommie


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

its very possible its allergies, i had a rottweiler/cockerspaniel mix...and he would chew and scratch constantly, it was because of allergies. itw ould drive me nuts, although he never really lost any hair unless he had scratched/bitten it off. 

I really hope your baby is okay though and its nothing serious!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks nadiasmom! 

well i finally went to the vet Saturday @ 1. didn't really get much out of him except that he thinks its because of his blue fur. he didn't mention allergies or anything because he has no irritation marks..just a rough coat. he did however recommend an animal dermatalogist...didn't even know those existed. well all in all =...it was an okay trip Dexter now weighs a wopping 4.8 lbs. he had his last puppy shot and rabies as well. no bad reactions whatsoever, i'm proud of my tough chi!  however...the dreaded day is coming near, the vet said that i have to get him neutered soon or the price will go up more then is...almost $300 for right now...yikes! geez thanks dexter...he just farted while taking a nap on my legs -_-;


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

LMAO for the last comment. hehehe

I'm glad his going to be ok. I was worried about your little guy.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks chico's mom  he is a stinker at times..never any sound either..SBD!


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Just wondering how Dexters problem is going?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella is a *chocolate blue *chi. She has a sensitive stomach and food allergies. She is allergic to grains, all types of flour, diary, beef, and lamb. When she eats foods that she is allergic to, her fur falls out, she has bald spots, she breaks out in hives, and she itches and scratches all over. It takes a while for the fur to grow back even after we eliminate the allergic food or treat.

It took trial and error, and we finally found the dog food and dog biscuit that Bella could eat with no allergic reaction. She is eating Wellness Core (high protein, grainless) dry dog food and Innova Evo (high protein, grainless) dog biscuits. We also add 1,000 mg. fish oil and 1/2 teaspoon natural food enzymes in her dog food every day. The fish oil cures and prevents dry skin and the natural food enzymes help her digest the food. 

How is Dexter now?


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwww Dexter!!! we send lots of love xxxx


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Here is a great link...

http://www.seattle-attorney.com/storm/sup.html

The regimen has worked for everyone I know that tried it. Just be sure that you have already did a scraping and thyroid test first.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hi *sillysally*, *bella&linasmom*,*jacklovesmommy*, and *prosephone*
thanks for the concern. so far he's been the same though. hasn't lost more hair but still its scratching himself. i try to regulate his baths as well so he doesnt lose his natural oil on his fur. he still plays normal and happily. i think the hair loss started after i switched from royal canin to orijen puppy. i give him plenty of omega treats and salmon oil as well to see if it helps...but nothing noticeable. im gonna wait it out until winter is over and see if the itching is from the cold weather...kinda low on money to do the allergy test as well. ah


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry I am just now seeing this reply but I do have a question. What color are Dexters parents? I heard that Alopecia occurs mainly when 2 blues are bred together or if one parent has alot of blue in the background and is blue her/himself. This is why I did research on my new girls background prior and neither parent is blue nor the grandparents. I would imagine it is like breeding 2 double dapples together which causes health issues also.

I would be curious to hear what the parents and grandparents to your little boy. There is no cure for Alopecia. It doesn't get better at any point.

What did your vet say and also did you contact the breeder to let her know?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I have a blue chi, you can see him in my Siggy his name is Chewy. He has lots of hair on his head, neck and butt but nothing on hit back. You can almost see his skin that is how bare his back is, and yes it is because he is blue. Blue chi's dont fill out like other LC chis. Mine is a LC Blue chi and doesnt even look it.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I have seen Blue Chihuahua adults before that have a coat full of hair so it isn't all blues, infact I have a breeder of blues that lives 30 min from me and her adults are all full coated and she told me out of all the 20 years shes been raising Chi's she only had one blue LC that went bald from Alopecia so she had him neutered and took him out of breeding and gave him to a pet home.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

It is pro because he is blue sorry we have a hairless blue.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

mychiisqueen said:


> I know there is something called blue doberman syndrome which is sometimes called blue dog disease..it is a Color Mutant Alopecia it can be hereditary passed through genes.. not sure if this helps. I knew a girl and her chihuahua looked like a lion he was a long coat but he only had hair around his neck/head, paws and end of his tail the rest of him felt like velvet


This pro what is wrong with him one of mine has it.It might not happen to all blue chis but it can happen and that is pro whats wrong as long as nothing else is wrong with i would just watch him but he might lose all of it and then he might just lose some of it ours does have some hair.If you want me to i can post pics of him.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

SillySally said:


> Sorry I am just now seeing this reply but I do have a question. What color are Dexters parents? I heard that Alopecia occurs mainly when 2 blues are bred together or if one parent has alot of blue in the background and is blue her/himself. This is why I did research on my new girls background prior and neither parent is blue nor the grandparents. I would imagine it is like breeding 2 double dapples together which causes health issues also.
> 
> I would be curious to hear what the parents and grandparents to your little boy. There is no cure for Alopecia. It doesn't get better at any point.
> 
> What did your vet say and also did you contact the breeder to let her know?


*sillysally* the sire was a cream color and the dam was a black/tan. they only had a couple puppies and mine was the only blue one. and no i haven't contacted the breeder because i bought him from a kennel store.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

When I was looking at some papers today I noticed some blu in my pup's extended pedigree. TI did notice that no blu was bred to another blu.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Dexter is adorable with or without hair !!


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I found a bit of info today and thought I would pass it along even tho this is only if Alopecia isn't in the genes.

"Anyone with alopecia should be screened for Celiac Disease an autoimmune disease relating to gluten intolerance (gluten found in wheat, rye, and barley). Celiac can cause alopecia and there are web sites that give more information. Look up Celiac and Alopecia"

So maybe a food source?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This kind of illustrated the point with Bella, she is allergic to grains. Her owner has posted ow she is on grain free and much better for it. Maybe the blu-s are especially sensative to the grains. It is worth trying diet changes for the hair-loss.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess I am just confused as to why Alopecia effects mostly blues when all blue is, is a delute from black? I mean its not that they were a color that was produced on purpose and they are a recognized color by the standard AKC and etc. 

I feed Orijen and it has no grains in it but I guess I am just so curious about this Alopecia now and probably a bit parinoid too.


----------



## Brunos Mommy (Mar 5, 2009)

*Alopacia*

When looking for more info on the web on slowing the Alopacia my Bruno has I came accross your posts. Some Alopacia is "color dilution" and others can be caused by different genetic abnormalities. My Bruno is a brindle Chi so, I am not 100 percent certain is Alopacia is color dilution. He is Bald completely on his belly, chest and now it is crawling off his head! The worst part? I feel like I should be able to help him! We own 2 natural and holistic pet stores and I keep thinking I should be able to get his hair to grow back! I can say that when he is completely on a BARF-bio approved raw food diet it does seem to slow. I got so consumed with my latest rescue projects that I was not feeding RAW as much and it seemed to bald quicker. What I can say is he has never had an infection or any of the typical skin issues that can come with Alopacia and I contribute it to his very holistic diet. If you have never visited www.dogfoodanalysis.com I would recomend doing so. I would never feed a food with less than a 4 star rating on their site. I also recommend lots of Salmon oil, Sardine or Cod oil. My Bruno is the softest slickest balding man there is. :coolwink:


----------

